# Yongnuo YN-E3-RT Officially Released



## ishdakuteb (Dec 12, 2013)

hohoho... it finally comes, but where is the flash. price is set a little more than expected with a little better specs comparing to canon version (so far on paper). below is the link:

http://www.lightingrumours.com/yongnuo-yn-e3-rt-radio-controller-officially-released-4913

now, i want to see an officially released of the YN-600EX-RT.


----------



## Jim O (Dec 12, 2013)

The YN-E3-RT is already available on eBay and Amazon. The eBay sellers are in Hong Kong and China. It's going for under $150 in several listings at eBay. It's a bit more at Amazon ($155.99), but only available from one marketplace seller. Not sure where they are located but their estimated delivery time is 17-28 days so likely in east Asia as well. With the ST-E3-RT running in the $280's presently it's just over half the price, and has focus assist which may come in handy on occasion.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 19, 2013)

First feedback seems good.

http://digifotografi.com/archives/397


----------



## ishdakuteb (Dec 19, 2013)

i am waiting to see the flash also... have heard that it will be released somewhere early next year...


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 19, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> First feedback seems good.



I'm wondering about the Yn af assist pattern - it seems to be spread so thin, does it work with center-point only af or is it implicitly designed for multipoint af?


----------



## CANONisOK (Dec 23, 2013)

My YN-E3-RT arrived today. Nice build, quick setup, works great so far. Tested single flash setup, groups, adjusting settings, turning units off/on, AF assist lamp, etc. I'm glad I waited for the YN version. No complaints whatsoever.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 26, 2013)

Got mine.

I haven't updated the firmware, everyone I know is Apple only, so that will take me a while.

First impressions:-
1: It is not a clone, it is slightly bigger than an ST-E3-RT.
2: The buttons are all easier/looser than the ST-E3-RT, I find the original ones too stiff but they never get rubbed or knocked to a different setting, I suspect the YN-E3-RT will be the other way around.
3: Group Mode on my 1Ds MkIII's works right out of the box.
4: Second curtain sync in M Mode only and with a maximum of three groups works straight out of the box.
5: The shutter release cable works badly, it triggers the camera but not the flashes! With the ST-E3-RT all flashes are triggered when the shutter is.
6: There are no Personal Functions as per the ST-E3-RT.
7: The AF assist beam works very well on my 1Ds MkIII's with my crappiest focusing lens, the 50 f1.4. The beam pattern is well lined up for subject around ten feet away, get closer and the beam pattern gets progressively higher in the frame. The beam pattern is quite broad, certainly much more than a center AF point only deal.
8: Range, it is the same as the ST-E3-RT, effectively. In fact it can fire a 600EX-RT from slightly further away than an ST-E3-RT but it doesn't maintain radio contact anywhere nearly as reliably as the Canon version. Once they both lose contact the ST-E3-RT will reconnect from much further away. All in initial trials. Do not buy a YN-E3-RT based on longer range.
9: The pouch is much thinner material than the Canon one, not good or bad just different and obviously cheaper material.
10: I got the two trigger/remote cables with mine. A nice included extra that is a $50 option with Canon!
11: Mine came with batteries in it. That would have been nice but for the fact that even though it was an unopened box the On/Off switch (remember I mentioned that?) had been knocked to on, so the batteries were dead and my unit had been on the whole time.
12: HSS works exactly as the Canon does.
13: Sync at close to pre RT speeds (the infamous losing one stop of shutter speed) works exactly the same as the Canon system does, at closed down apertures there is a slight shutter shadow, at wide open apertures there is not.
14: HSS works perfectly in Group mode with full selection options.
15: There is some play in the hot shoe mounting when it is locked down, no biggie, just a small quality control oopsie that illustrates the cost advantage.

If you have a pre 2012 camera and 600EX-RT’s this thing is a NO BRAINER, get it, it is vastly better than the ST-E3-RT for you. If you have post 2012 cameras then it is a good cost saving and the AF assist light, if you need that functionality, is a good bonus that actually works, it isn’t a tick on a spec sheet useless addition.

I have the YN-E3-RT and the ST-E3-RT, I thought I’d sell the ST but at this point I won’t because I need the remote shooting function to fire the flashes too, maybe my unit is defective or maybe it is a firmware issue. The ST-E3-RT is much better made, it is more solid and robust feeling and the buttons and dial, though a little too stiff, are a better compromise than the looser YN-E3-RT ones.


----------



## BL (Jan 9, 2014)

Can you still change the off camera speedlite settings from the in camera menus?

Or do you have to make all changes from the YN-E3 unit?


----------



## ishdakuteb (Jan 15, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Got mine.
> 
> I haven't updated the firmware, everyone I know is Apple only, so that will take me a while.



hopefully Yougnuo will release firmware update to enable its compatibility with YN-622C. i am still waiting for the YN-600EX-RT flash...


----------



## jdramirez (Jan 16, 2014)

Doesn't work with the 622's... hmmm. I already bought two of the 622's. I don't think I will get a 600 anytime soon, I like my 580 and I'd rather get another one of those plus a $40 622.

Hmmm.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 16, 2014)

ishdakuteb said:


> hohoho... it finally comes, but where is the flash. price is set a little more than expected with a little better specs comparing to canon version (so far on paper). below is the link:
> 
> http://www.lightingrumours.com/yongnuo-yn-e3-rt-radio-controller-officially-released-4913
> 
> now, i want to see an officially released of the YN-600EX-RT.


Sounds good, thanks for sharing.
Although, I already have the Canon version, I would still be interested in getting the Yangnuo for the 'Built-in AF assist', but will wait for some reviews first.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 2, 2014)

So after using my YN-E3-RT in a pro environment for a few weeks I have to say, it sucks. Mine has been unreliable, with regular loss of communication, remote misfires, and very touchy menu interface that only happens when the thing is mounted on a camera.

I now have to take it off camera to make any adjustments to remote or menu settings, once the thing drops a flash you have to go very close to reconnect.

The thing is a frustration, when it works it is fantastic, especially on pre 2012 bodies, when it doesn't, I just want to throw it away. It is not in the same league of reliability as the Canon ST-E3-RT that I also own.


----------



## jdramirez (Mar 2, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> So after using my YN-E3-RT in a pro environment for a few weeks I have to say, it sucks. Mine has been unreliable, with regular loss of communication, remote misfires, and very touchy menu interface that only happens when the thing is mounted on a camera.
> 
> I now have to take it off camera to make any adjustments to remote or menu settings, once the thing drops a flash you have to go very close to reconnect.
> 
> The thing is a frustration, when it works it is fantastic, especially on pre 2012 bodies, when it doesn't, I just want to throw it away. It is not in the same league of reliability as the Canon ST-E3-RT that I also own.



I'm disappointed to hear that... but I'm also glad because I don't have any 600 rt's and there was a crazy deal a few weeks back for 600 rt for only $300 and I was going to jump on it but they ran out.

Well, my point is that if deal came again... obviously I would happily jump on it... and I was thinking about the yn e3-rt instead of the canon option. But now that I hear it isn't ready for prime time... I will stay far away.

The Yongnuo 622c's I have are decent. I had a problem with the first set I got, but the 2nd set are more than adequate for what I do. And I just bought a 2nd 580 ex ii... so I guess I'll buy another 622c and hope for the best.


----------



## ishdakuteb (Mar 2, 2014)

that is the main reason why i am waiting and waiting for more for more information...


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 2, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> I now have to take it off camera to make any adjustments to remote or menu settings, once the thing drops a flash you have to go very close to reconnect



Argh, and I finally ordered it last week after so many positive reviews, esp. since I need the af assist over the Canon :-( ... did it work at first and then break, or didn't you realize the problems after purchase?

What's exactly the problem when changing settings on camera? Last not least, did you contact Yn with the flash connection loss problem to get a fixed fw?


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 3, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > I now have to take it off camera to make any adjustments to remote or menu settings, once the thing drops a flash you have to go very close to reconnect
> ...



No it has behaved pretty consistently since I had it, it is just longer days in a pro environment that it really starts to fail. Normally after over two hours of constant use. My initial testing didn't show this up, after all, who takes test pictures for hours........

As for changing the settings on camera, in my first comments I noted that the buttons and wheel were easier to move than the Canon ones, I assumed when the screen changed it was because my thumb or finger had touched a wrong button and exited me from the menu, turns out that isn't what is happening, it seems something in the connection with the camera is exiting me from the menu, sometimes one second after entering it, but as time goes on much less than one second elapses before the screen stops responding; yet if you take the YN-E3-RT off the hot shoe you have complete use of all buttons for as long as you want and you are never locked out of the menu. It is 100% to do with being on camera.

I did not contact Yongnuo this time, I did previously about the Remote Release bug whereby the remote flashes are not fired with pre 2012 cameras yet they are with post 2012 cameras, and with the ST-E3-RT with both. They said this was designed in and they categorically refuted that the YN works differently on post and pre 2012 cameras in Remote Shooting mode, but it does.

The flash connection is relatively new, but it has happened on three shoots now, I shoot some real estate and have 600-EX-RT's inside the property and control them from outside, with the ST-E3-RT this is effortless and 100% reliable, however with the YN-E3-RT it is not so and when they do stop talking I have to take the YN off the camera and walk it back into the property, often the same room, to get it to reconnect.

I believe many will never have an issue with the YN, I probably work them harder and longer than most would and the reliability seems to drop off as shoot time goes up. For pre 2012 cameras and non critical/short term use they are still a way better buy than the ST-E3-RT, for longer shoots or with post 2012 cameras just get the Canon.


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 3, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> The flash connection is relatively new, but it has happened on three shoots now, I shoot some real estate and have 600-EX-RT's inside the property and control them from outside, with the ST-E3-RT this is effortless and 100% reliable, however with the YN-E3-RT it is not so and when they do stop talking I have to take the YN off the camera and walk it back into the property, often the same room, to get it to reconnect.



The good thing Yn actually does respond to requests, and this sounds something they cannot ignore. How long do you have to stop shooting for the controller to work again, is it a thermal issue? Do these problems only happen on your legacy pre-2012 1d3, or also on new bodies that are supposed to support rt flashes?



privatebydesign said:


> I believe many will never have an issue with the YN, I probably work them harder and longer than most would and the reliability seems to drop off as shoot time goes up. For pre 2012 cameras and non critical/short term use they are still a way better buy than the ST-E3-RT, for longer shoots or with post 2012 cameras just get the Canon.



... unless you need the af assist, doh. I do hope Yn gets this fixed with a fw update (bless them for the option!), I guess they are interested in getting this right since it looks like this is to jumpstart their whole rt flash line.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 4, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > The flash connection is relatively new, but it has happened on three shoots now, I shoot some real estate and have 600-EX-RT's inside the property and control them from outside, with the ST-E3-RT this is effortless and 100% reliable, however with the YN-E3-RT it is not so and when they do stop talking I have to take the YN off the camera and walk it back into the property, often the same room, to get it to reconnect.
> ...



I have had no luck getting decent responses from Yongnuo. I was told I was wrong on the occasion I did engage with them. They are working so hard and fast they don't even know how their own product works..........

I only use it on pre 2012 bodies, there is zero point to it on post 2012 bodies apart from AF assist and I use manual focus for the real estate. Once they quit I move on, I am not a Yongnuo sponsored tester, I just revert to the three groups I get native with the ST-E3-RT, next time I try them, hours or days later, they are fine, same batteries, same flashes etc.

If I needed the AF assist and it was a critical work environment, wedding receptions etc, I'd suck it up and get a 600 for on camera, besides, it is rare that an on camera fill or bounce is useless in those situations.

At this point, though I was very bullish about the YN RT system from the start, I am going to skip it, I was thinking of getting some YN-600-EX's when they came out but I just don't have the confidence in them now, just like Sigma, they might be fantastic lenses that wipe the floor with the Canon 35 and 50 L's, but if they stop working then I am even more screwed, and it wouldn't be the first time Sigma dropped everybody in the sh!t. 

For me personally, and I well understand others will see it differently, reliability is worth way more to me than a $100, or a few lppmm.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 4, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> For me personally, and I well understand others will see it differently, reliability is worth way more to me than a $100



+1


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 7, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> If I needed the AF assist and it was a critical work environment, wedding receptions etc, I'd suck it up and get a 600 for on camera, besides, it is rare that an on camera fill or bounce is useless in those situations.



Jee-jay! After only two months of waiting for this thing from China, I finally have the item of my dreams in my hand. Lesson learnt #1: Don't buy from shady e-Bay sellers to save €5. Speaking of cheap, here's my impression.

Let's start with the positive facts:
+ Yn is cheap
+ Yn rembers the HSS setting even after switching through modes, Canon forgets it once you cycle though ext-a and you have to set it again.
+ Yn works with my pre-2012 60d and supports linked shot, though it needs a shutter release cable.

This leaves a mixed feeling:
+- Yn supports 2nd curtain remote. But, alas, not only does it work in M mode as written in the specs but it _doesn't work in M group mode_ but only in the good ol' a:b:c ratio system.
+- Yn doesn't support 1/2 ev stops and interprets -1/2 ev fec as 1/1 (not -1/3 as it would make sense). For the 6d, this happens to be a blessing in disguise as you can use max. x-sync of 1/180s and still set 1/3 stops on flash.

Next up are the downers:
- Yn's wheel is really way too easy to move, when in a hurry you're not able to set it precisely.
- Yn has no personal functions if that matters to you.
- Yn's power saving setting is only off or the very short 5min, not 10/60 min like Canon

Last not least, here's the complete bummer:
- Yn has *af assist*, the very reason I bought it. Unfortunately this is *completely useless* as it uses a fixed pattern that projects the red stripes in almost all cases _next to the center af point_.

EDIT: This is not just my unit, it's a systematic failure on the Yn! The pattern is too wide so you need to move either the trigger in the hotshoe or walk back and forth which makes it "nice to have" for pitch black indoor shooting of static scenes, but utterly useless for anything that moves. Doh, it I wouldn't need this to make my 60D work with the rt flashes I'd return it :-\

http://flashhavoc.com/yongnuo-yn12af-af-assistant/comment-page-1/#comment-16032


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 7, 2014)

Didn't you get the cables included for the remote and linked shooting?


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 7, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Didn't you get the cables included for the remote and linked shooting?



Yes, sure, the cables are there, with "though it needs a shutter release cable" I meant to say it's not as easy as on my 6d as the 60d needs the cable attached.


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 8, 2014)

I have three of the yong 622c's. The red stripes aren't bad... but it is annoying having to match up the AF point with the line... which doesn't always work perfectly. But I'm fond of their performance... and in my "studio"/living room, it is kinda dark... and the AF assist is quite welcome. 

As for moving targets... I really wasn't expecting to use it for that purpose... and I don't even think it would cast efficiently past 10 yards.


----------



## jason1 (Apr 27, 2014)

Like privatebydesign, I have also experienced very poor range, especially outdoors. Does not live up to 100m range as advertised.

I can't seem to get away more than 5-10m before connection drops out and I need to walk closer to the flash to regain connection. Very frustrating & going to give up on this soon. Currently running v1.10 & 5d3.

Thinking to try the Phottix Mitros+ & Odin combo....


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 27, 2014)

jason1 said:


> I can't seem to get away more than 5-10m before connection drops out and I need to walk closer to the flash to regain connection. Very frustrating & going to give up on this soon. Currently running v1.10 & 5d3.



Same here with 1.10 and 6d... "100m" is a joke, it's very important to do a channel scan and select the best one, that improves the range and reliability a bit, though nowhere near 600rt to 600rt standard.

Most disappointing is that my Yn unit does one of these things, I wouldn't keep it if I wouldn't need it for my pre-2012 60rt:
* bad: flash tends to loose connection if camera and flash are both near ground level
* worse: flash connection drops on the Yn even though the flash shows the green "connect" light
* worst: flash is shown as connected on the Yn, but simply refuses to fire


----------



## jason1 (Apr 27, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> Most disappointing is that my Yn unit does one of these things, I wouldn't keep it if I wouldn't need it for my pre-2012 60rt:
> * bad: flash tends to loose connection if camera and flash are both near ground level
> * worse: flash connection drops on the Yn even though the flash shows the green "connect" light
> * worst: flash is shown as connected on the Yn, but simply refuses to fire



haha...I have experienced all of this too. Sigh..........


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 27, 2014)

jason1 said:


> haha...I have experienced all of this too. Sigh..........



On the one hand, I'm happy the 6d is not alone with these problems  but on the other hand, I'm stunned how unreliable this unit is, that Yn dares to sell it and that neither pro reviews or hands-on amateur reviews have picked this up. It doesn't take more than one hour to see that the af assist is a bad joke and no more than 1 day to experience the reliability problem unless you're shooting in a studio with the flashes having 1m distance and line of sight :-(


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 27, 2014)

I tried to post where I could about my comparatively early issues, indeed I was the first person I saw write anything negative about the YN.

I think there is too much pent up expectation out there for certain products, so much so that when they arrive people have too much hope that they will do what they want. They are half priced for a reason. 

I have tried to be honest and informative with my comments on it, and got put down a bit for it, but have said I am keeping mine even though I also have an ST-E3-RT to use, this does mean the YN is never mission critical.

The Chinese are not up to reverse engineering this stuff yet though the they have become brilliant at things like the Phottix Odin/Mitros+, (and some of the Godox big flashes) and that is the only small flash system I would consider other than the Canon RT.

The YN might have SCS, but what use is it if it is unreliable!


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 27, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> I think there is too much pent up expectation out there for certain products, so much so that when they arrive people have too much hope that they will do what they want.



I guess it was most like sheer disbelief that Yn would sell a €100+ item that barely works as the introduction item of their upcoming whole rt flash/controller line...



privatebydesign said:


> They are half priced for a reason.



It's frustrating as imho the Canon unit at least at starting price was way too expensive. Yes, they've got r&d to cover, but €300 for €10 of electronics? And now we've got a cheap cn unit - I would wish there would be some 3rd party manufacturer going the middle way like Sigma and Tamron with their latest lenses: no Canon price premium, but no crap either.



privatebydesign said:


> I have tried to be honest and informative with my comments on it, and got put down a bit for it



This wasn't directed at you if it sounded that way, I read lots of "hands on" and of course forum posters get no revenue so in-depth testing is not to be expected.



privatebydesign said:


> but have said I am keeping mine even though I also have an ST-E3-RT to use, this does mean the YN is never mission critical.



This is probably what I'll end up doing, too - Yn for convenience, 600rt as master for important situations.



privatebydesign said:


> The Chinese are not up to reverse engineering this stuff yet though the they have become brilliant at things like the Phottix Odin/Mitros+, (and some of the Godox big flashes) and that is the only small flash system I would consider other than the Canon RT.



Well, let's hope they'll at least fix some issues with upcoming fw updates - they even added some nice Pn functions with 1.10, so it seems they're still working on it. Maybe they get the reliability up a bit with trying harder to find remote flashes as most connection losses are fixed by turning the Yn off and on again, they should be able to do that rediscovery in software.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 27, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> It's frustrating as imho the Canon unit at least at starting price was way too expensive. Yes, they've got r&d to cover, but €300 for €10 of electronics?



That R&D yielded what has been, for me, a completely reliable RT flash system. As they say...priceless.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 27, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> Well, let's hope they'll at least fix some issues with upcoming fw updates - they even added some nice Pn functions with 1.10, so it seems they're still working on it. Maybe they get the reliability up a bit with trying harder to find remote flashes as most connection losses are fixed by turning the Yn off and on again, they should be able to do that rediscovery in software.



If they have any sense then they will be using this as Beta testing for the Yn-600-EX, which I wouldn't buy, but if they take the time to get right could turn it around for them, if they aren't then I fear Yongnuo will go down as the unreliable make of the Chinese flashes, which os a shame because their simple RF-602's changed flash for many of us, and the lower priced models are very good value for money. But they do lack cohesion, too many projects and ideas and not enough development and testing.



neuroanatomist said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > It's frustrating as imho the Canon unit at least at starting price was way too expensive. Yes, they've got r&d to cover, but €300 for €10 of electronics?
> ...



100% agree, I got the ST-E3-RT before the YN and was shocked by the Canon's reliability, I honestly don't think I have had a misfire from it yet other than because of battery use. I only got the YN to play with for the Gp mode on my pre 2012 bodies, and it is fine when it works, but the ST is 100% reliable, and that is priceless.


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 27, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> As they say...priceless.



I absolutely agree for a pro environment or for wealthy amateurs, but for the rest of us the introductory price of the Canon unit was simply too close to a real 600ex-rt flash, esp. as the controller is just for comfort and was never was offered with cashback at least in Germany. As pdb already wrote, if you're ok with carrying the weight some fill flash somewhere seldom hurts & the flash has af assist so the Canon controller is most useful for outdoor shooting.


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 28, 2014)

Reply from Yongnuo, it just took them 24hrs so that's at least something  ... of course they refuse to acknowledge it could be a problem with the whole trigger line.



> Thanks for your email!
> We are sincerely sorry for the inconvenience when you are using YN-E3-RT. We suggest you to try with another set of battery fully charged and switch the channels to test again. If the problem still exists, it's probably that the trigger is defective, we suggest you to send it back for maintenance.
> 
> About the AF Assist Beam:
> ...


----------



## Dylan777 (May 12, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > For me personally, and I well understand others will see it differently, reliability is worth way more to me than a $100
> ...



Tested my Canon 600EX-RT flashes with Canon ST-E3-RT Speedlite Transmitter, I have no issue trigger the flashes at 150 feet. 15/15 shots, got them all. 

My garage is not that big, but I'm going to test them at 200 feet this coming weekend - stay tune... :


----------



## privatebydesign (May 13, 2014)

We know, why do you think we have been recommending them so highly! 

The only negatives I have seen said about the 600 EX's is the inability to use optical and radio *at the same time,* a "limitation" I am glad to take for the added functionality, and the price, but they compare well to the 580EX II and are cheap when compared to the Nikon SB910.


----------



## wickidwombat (May 13, 2014)

The odins are also 100% reliable for me but then again they are also expensive
I guess you just get what you pay for
Only issue I've had has been 580ex II flashes doing full power dumps on occasion but this is a quirk of that flash
And nothing to do with the trigger


----------



## privatebydesign (May 13, 2014)

It really does seem the two frontrunners in full ETTL radio flash are the Canon RT system and the Odins, but like you say the Odins/Mitros+ are not a "cheap" option. 

The Odin route definitely has some advantages over the RT system, the RT system has some advantages over the Odin's too, I don't think a serious buying decision should be taken on the price difference, the feature set is far more important.

Though I have to say the thought of a couple of Profoto B1 Airs is making me save my pennies, it is a completely different league, but what quality power.


----------



## Marsu42 (May 13, 2014)

Fyi (and ot ): If you do manual channel selection for the YN-E3-RT it's ultra-important to always do a channel scan, this improves the reliability considerably even though nowhere near the Canon flashes as masters.

With the Yn, some channel strengths often drop for no apparent reason at all even if you're standing in the middle of nowhere. The Canon 600ex flash is much more sturdy when it comes to transmission strength while the Yn sometimes fails to connect to a flash some meters away when choosing a weak channel.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 16, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



Still work at 200ft....


----------



## jdramirez (May 16, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Have you tested the distance using the 600rt as the trigger?


----------



## Dylan777 (May 16, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



No. I was using Canon ST-E3-RT to trigger 600rt(x3). 

The reason I did this test because my buddies(wedding pros) told me about it. I thought they were kidding around. Even Canon specs said 98ft. 

My buddies and I were thinking writting a suggestion to Canon for next 600rt replacement - be able to adjust head up/down and turn 360deg from ST-E3-RT


----------



## InterMurph (May 30, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> I now have to take it off camera to make any adjustments to remote or menu settings, once the thing drops a flash you have to go very close to reconnect.


I had this problem with my X100S. It goes away if you put the YN-E3-RT into Legacy Mode; this might help with pre-2012 cameras.

To put it in Legacy Mode, press *and hold* the C/P.Fn button. The first menu option should be *Legacy Trigger*; if you are instead looking at an icon of a dozing flash, you missed the *and hold* part.

Once you turn it on, it will display *LEGACY* on the top line of the LCD display. You should now be able to make changes while the transmitter is on the hot shoe. Just remember to test fire it after any changes, to update the power levels on the remote flashes before you take the next photo.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 30, 2014)

InterMurph said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > I now have to take it off camera to make any adjustments to remote or menu settings, once the thing drops a flash you have to go very close to reconnect.
> ...



I am only on FW 1.08 so don't have that option. Another bad thing about the YN, I am Apple only but need a PC to do FW updates.


----------



## Marsu42 (May 30, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Another bad thing about the YN, I am Apple only but need a PC to do FW updates.



Canon does support firmware updates for their st-e3 on Mac?


----------



## privatebydesign (May 31, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Another bad thing about the YN, I am Apple only but need a PC to do FW updates.
> ...



No, but they don't need to because the ST-E3-RT works as advertised on every camera every single time. 

Though I had heard Canon have the capability to upgrade the flash firmware via the camera hot shoe, you load it onto a CF card and it can then be written to the flash via the camera. Not sure where I saw that snippet but I thought it was interesting.


----------



## Marsu42 (May 31, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> No, but they don't need to because the ST-E3-RT works as advertised on every camera every single time.



Every camera? Well, afaik I know the Canon original does have some issues with pre-2012 camera bodies.

As you have guessed, even as a vocal critic of the Yn I cannot help but mention that the missing Mac compatibility is known before purchase. Otherwise I'd like to make the case for Linux fw upgrade support


----------



## privatebydesign (May 31, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > No, but they don't need to because the ST-E3-RT works as advertised on every camera every single time.
> ...



No, not issues, AS ADVERTISED, actually it works better than as advertised, the sync speed is better for one.


----------



## ishdakuteb (Jun 6, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



glad to hear that but i am waiting for YN-600EX-RT. for now, there is an only offer is shanny SN600EX-RT. but i am not familiar with this company; therefore, i would wait for yongnuo...

thanks for the update...


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 6, 2014)

As of today, I have 2 600ex rt's... so I'm debating on whether I'm going to get a another to do RT or the St-e3-rt... the YN-E3-RT isn't really on my radar screen... mostly because of this thread. 

Though, it is a good problem to have. Which to get... which to get.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 6, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> As of today, I have 2 600ex rt's... so I'm debating on whether I'm going to get a another to do RT or the St-e3-rt... the YN-E3-RT isn't really on my radar screen... mostly because of this thread.
> 
> Though, it is a good problem to have. Which to get... which to get.



Both


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 6, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > As of today, I have 2 600ex rt's... so I'm debating on whether I'm going to get a another to do RT or the St-e3-rt... the YN-E3-RT isn't really on my radar screen... mostly because of this thread.
> ...



I don't think I could go with three @ the same time. It's like women in bed... eventually one would feel left out...


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 6, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > jdramirez said:
> ...



2 to 1 ratio works better in portrait. Balance is better with St-e3-rt on body over 600ex.


----------

